# GWB: class act and gentleman.



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was amused, and surprised to see, that dubya called Mr. Kerry last night and congratulated him on his Super Tuesday wins. This has never happened before...I was impressed by the president's conduct.

Sad to say, had the shoe been on the other foot, this exercise in manners would not have obtained.

This is probably the last civil encounter between these two: the gloves are off! :twisted:


----------

